# Serous Effusion



## wtnnicole14 (Sep 9, 2011)

What ICD 9 do you use for serous effusion? Is the only code for this within otitis media? I am not very familiar with the medical definition of serous effusion and am having trouble determining which code to use. The fee ticket only has dx. 1 ear paid dx 2. serous effusion dx. 3 pernicious anemia.

Any comments would be appreciated!


----------



## HBULLOCK (Sep 9, 2011)

Since the primary dx the dr gives is ear pain, I would assume he's talking about OM with the serous effusion dx.  Since I don't have the documentation in front of me I cannot be sure but I believe you should look at 381.00/381.01 for the serous effusion(serum-fluid). Hope that helps.


----------

